

Ask HN: How do you recover from a bad day? - starlord

When you have had a bad day, what do you normally do to take your mind off&#x2F;switch-context just to feel better&#x2F;not-shitty...<p>Does anyone have any routines like some games, books or some other activity (apart from exercise as it&#x27;s normally already 8ish in night when you realize the day is gone, and it was quite horrible, and you don&#x27;t have much energy or motivation left to go to gym or a run...)
======
lxfontes
counter strike

walk my dogs

watch some conference videos on youtube (
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Confreaks](https://www.youtube.com/user/Confreaks)
) or random stuff on [http://reddit.tv](http://reddit.tv)

IMO it is about clearing my head so I can evaluate what happened, mistakes
made, improvements, and get ready to rock the new day.

------
gregmorton
Girlfriend :)

